# 1963 Schwinn Superior



## skydog (Jul 9, 2013)

I know I've posted some pics of this bike here before, but it's the only vintage one I have.  I don't have the time or space to pursue this hobby as much as I'd like so for now I have to limit myself to this one and my 1980 Continental. But I went riding yesterday and snapped a few pics when I got back.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2013)

Cool ride! I had enough time to accumulate a pile o'bikes, then suddenly had zero time to work on them, so I feel your pain!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the smoothness of the Superior frames. The Paramount had european-style lugs, which is fine, but I really the smooth lines of the Superior.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 9, 2013)

Is that a triple?  Ooh, baby.


----------



## skydog (Jul 9, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Is that a triple?  Ooh, baby.




Yes, it is! And although a couple of the gears are "noisy", I can get all 15.


----------



## ventana (Jul 12, 2013)

*Noisy 15 Speed*

Skydog. 
Those stamped Huret chainrings suffered from less than perfect alignment and I think that's why Schwinn (or maybe it was Huret) dropped them.  Most of the dealers did not want to fuss with them. I've seen a couple at swap meets and the out side edge of the low chain ring on both of them was worn to a frazzle. I can only guess that cross chaining was not something that Schwinn riders paid attention to back them.  Also, the Huret front derailleurs were re-spaced doubles and high to low shifting could be erratic or difficult at times. The fact that you can get all 15 speeds to shift reliably is notable.  All things considered though your early Superior is in fantastic shape and has a wonderful "cool factor".  
When it's all said and done you can only ride one bike at a time.  I own several nice Schwinn lightweights but it comes down to my '74 LeTour as the one I always seem to ride.

Have Fun;
Ventana


----------



## skydog (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Ventana! I don't know about reliably though! As I said, some are "noisy". By that I mean chain noise as it's deciding which way it wants to go. The rings on this one are really good leading me to believe it was mainly used as a "5 speed" left on the large front chainring and then mostly shifted in the back. I've recabled/sheathed the entire bike and this coupled with a lot of fussing and tinkering/adjusting the derailleurs, I am able to get all 15 gears.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I love my La Tour.  My bike club members get flats but my 1985 thick tires keep going.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2014)

Sweet bike,Would like one in the large frame.I too have a '74 letour as my fav lightweight.


----------



## burthoppy (May 23, 2019)

Skydog,

So happy to see that old gem sparkle again ! As you know this was a bike my Dad bought in Detroit brand new, when I was a year old. He is no longer with us but I am quite sure he is grinning down upon us knowing that a person as passionate as you is now enjoying his old ride as much as he did. Great work !! Cheers !


----------



## skydog (Sep 26, 2020)

burthoppy said:


> Skydog,
> 
> So happy to see that old gem sparkle again ! As you know this was a bike my Dad bought in Detroit brand new, when I was a year old. He is no longer with us but I am quite sure he is grinning down upon us knowing that a person as passionate as you is now enjoying his old ride as much as he did. Great work !! Cheers !



Burt, I've been off the forum for awhile, pursuing my other love, guitars! Thanks for your kind words!


----------

